# Digitrax users afraid of LNWI



## PaulR (Jan 31, 2019)

I would like any and all feed back regarding the use of the LNWI access point on Digitrax DCC Systems. I have many layout owners in my operations group that are leary of the use of any smart phone use on their layouts. They think the smart phone operators can corrupt or change settings in their Digitrax DCC system. Is this possible and if so can it be avoided.
Can smart phone use with the JMRI server corrupt or change settings in their Digitrax DCC system. Are there settings in JMRI to protect the system?
Any and all info on this subject would be appreciated. I would like to educate my colleagues so all could relax around smart phone control with Digitrax. I also want to purchase a LNWI for use on their layouts but first need to rid all of any fear of connecting to their systems.

PaulR


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Gotta be careful with those wi-fi systems.
I had one on my layout and I think a model airplane guy must have linked into it. Now my trains fly around the basement instead of staying on the track. I have to spin the wheels by hand to get them started and they make a noise like a small engine instead of the robust locomotives that they look like.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

So what DJ is saying in his own little way is don't worry about it lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulR (Jan 31, 2019)

D&J Railroad... I hope you have better luck for advice than I have had with you. I was looking for facts about the issue, not jokes.

And Odyknuck, If "don't worry about it" is your best advise than please do not answer any of my posted questions in the future.


----------



## Odyknuck (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow dude your pretty much an *** , lighten up its just a hobby!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LoggerMike (Apr 17, 2018)

WOW! Really? I’d say now, let him find out on his own!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes, it is possible, but the same is true for any Digitrax controller, not sure why you would be concerned with LNWI as opposed to someone playing with a DT-400. Anything on the Loconet bus has the potential for causing issues.

Anyone with programming knowledge could 'do things' much faster with a interface they could modify. But that would take deliberate effort and I would think be found out rather quickly and dealt with.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Using LNWI, and smart phone, has no more ability to make changes to the Digitrax command station, then the UT-4 would. So the short answer is no.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I know what happened to the Grinch.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

flyboy2610 said:


> I think I know what happened to the Grinch.


I'm not sure what he wanted, he started out by saying, "I would like any and all feed back regarding the use of the LNWI access point on Digitrax DCC Systems." Then criticizes the first two responders who gave him any and all feedback.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

PaulR said:


> D&J Railroad... I hope you have better luck for advice than I have had with you. I was looking for facts about the issue, not jokes.
> 
> And Odyknuck, If "don't worry about it" is your best advise than please do not answer any of my posted questions in the future.


To coin a phrase: "Oh, lighten up, Francis!"

If your skin is that thin, disconnect your modem and / or WiFi and steer clear of the internet!

You might start with a little honest self reflection and realize that if the first two answers were a little flip, it wasn't like you gave the community a fair chance to weigh in before you went all snitty on us.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

I have the MRC version of the digitrax LNWI - I hooked our club guys on the smart phone controls because it's CONVENIENT, everyone has an old cell phone and it was great for X to come in and log into the wifi box and run a train in 1-2 minutes!
It was a game changer - the cheapest digitrax controller is $89 but so is the LNWI and then 4 people can connect - win - win for everyone
if you setup a password the system is safe from unwanted log ins and only certian people can run trains - i haven't seen anyone change settings on a smart phone yet but I'm sure it will eventually get that sophisticated


----------

